# Computer randomly starts back up after shut down.



## Zaul (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,

Latley My Computer has been starting up on it's own after a shut down.
When it's on it's fine, there's no issues but after I shut it down It kind of sits there for 5 seconds, I hear a click then it just starts up on its own.

I've eleminiated the Bios as a problem after doing a bios reset and making sure nothing is telling the PC to turn on, as well as a Hard drive disconnect, and even the power buttons on the front.

After replacing power supplies It seems to be fine.
So I can only assume it's a faulty power supply.
Anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Run Sensors View while idling and under some load (a game, some software, some music running) and report back the temperatures, fan speeds and voltages. 

What PSU do you have and what are your system specs?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

A faulty psu will cause a whole host of problems, but the power button on the case could be quirky also.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check pnp is enabled in the bios


----------

